# Prayers Up for Daniel Boone



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

I have heard that Dan Chaffin went back to the hospital by ambulance about 9pm on friday evening and he is in ICU. 

We are praying for you Dan.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Prayin for you Dan !


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Prayer said


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Lord please watch over and protect our friend, God if it be your will please heal him completely


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

hope he gets better soon


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Praying for you Dan.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Prayers for DB


----------



## FredBear86 (Nov 22, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

A great guy!...thoughts are with ya DB.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Prayers Sent..Get well DB!!


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Prayers for DB and family


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent from a Prayer Warrior for both him & his family!


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## genghiscarl (Dec 4, 2011)

Prayer's going to ya Dan!


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Prayers sent out for you and your family Dan. Get well soon!


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Prayers for DB, Get well soon


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Wishing a speedy recovery for DB ..


----------



## jeepw2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Prayers sent!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

get well soon man..


----------



## SARIT (Jan 6, 2012)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Prayers sent your way DB! Get well soon!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Prayers sent. Please keep us updated


----------



## SRJ (Mar 31, 2008)

Prayers for DB get well soon I enjoy reading your post.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

ugh I hope he's o.k.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Prayers sent from Va. Get well soon!


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope you get better DB!! Always appreciate your pics and advice.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Praying for you....


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

prayers sent.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Prayers sent! 
Any updates?


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Get well Dan. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Good luck big guy, prayers sent...


----------



## njarcher17 (Jul 20, 2009)

Praying for DB.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Sending one up for ya Dan.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

Get well soon, god bless


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Prayers sent for you DB!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers sent!!!!!

Hang in there buddy


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Prayers for a fellow bowhunter. May God bless you and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## DWBlue (Sep 17, 2012)

Prayers sent for DB and family.....


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Prayers sent DB is one of the nicest guys on here and very knowledgeable


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Prayers sent for my buddy. Any news or updates on his condition?


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Prayers sent for DB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

Get well soon DB.. Prayers to you and you family.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Prayers sent from MI, get well soon DB!


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Praying for my buddy and very good friend! Dan you have alot of prayers going on buddy!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Prayers sent DB...May God place his hand on you and heal you and give you the strength you need to get through this ..Amen


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Prayers lifted up


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

Get well DB


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Prayers sent DB.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Hoping for a speedy recovery................


----------



## oufan24 (Jan 3, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Prayers sent from Arizona.....


----------



## berry79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Prayers sent from AZ, get well soon Dan. Somebody get that guy a smart phone so he can keep on posting where ever he is.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayer for Dan from Ohio!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Prayers sent for my good friend !
Hang in there, Dan !


----------



## archerynchrist (Oct 18, 2010)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Praying for you Dan


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Praying for you DB!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh man get well soon bud. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Message from art brown! 

Linda told me they have him sedated and on a breathing machine for a couple of days. The fluid around his heart was making it hard for him to breath. They also have him on Lacix to remove the fluid. She said there is nothing we can do right now but pray his recovery and will try to keep us informed. Like I said before he is a tough old bird and I have faith that he is to ornry to let this beat him


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Prayers sent too Dan and his family!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Prayer sent DB!


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Prayers sent big guy.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Prayers sent brother, god bless.


----------



## ishi924 (Feb 2, 2010)

God Bless DB


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

prayers sent for DB , hold strong brotha 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Prayers sent DB, get well soon.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to a great guy whom lives life to the fullest,an inspiration to all.


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Prayers from Pa sent.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Praying for ya Big Dan!


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

Get well soon Dan.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Praying for you and your family Dan. Keep the faith and do what the docs tell you my friend. Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Get well soon DB!


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Prayers sent! Get well DB!


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update RyanH!

I pray that Dan will pull through this!


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

God bless and get well soon.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Prayers sent for Dan. Here is hoping for a speedy recovery. 


Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


----------



## mcharles (Nov 11, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Get well.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Prayers sent. Hang tough Dan.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Praying for you DB


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Saying a prayer for you


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Me too! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treedoctor (Feb 26, 2010)

Prayers sent. Get well soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Prayers Up for Daniel BooneReply to Thread.*



RyanH said:


> Message from art brown!
> 
> Linda told me they have him sedated and on a breathing machine for a couple of days. The fluid around his heart was making it hard for him to breath. They also have him on Lacix to remove the fluid. She said there is nothing we can do right now but pray his recovery and will try to keep us informed. Like I said before he is a tough old bird and I have faith that he is to ornry to let this beat him


Whoa! Been there, done that. Prayers sent.


----------



## CurTracker (Sep 28, 2012)

Prayer sent for DB & family.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## braxton1127 (Dec 11, 2010)

Praying for a icon of AT !


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

He will be back soon, with more good posts.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Padgett said:


> He will be back soon, with more good posts.


Agreed!! 

Prayers Sent to him and his family!!


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hang tough, fellow Okie. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## cr74 (Oct 18, 2011)

prayers sent for DB and family get better soon


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Prayers sent from Randy and DeAnna. Get well soon big guy.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear this, get well soon.
Met him while shooting a 3d outside of Tulsa half a dozen years ago, recognized him from pics and went up and introduced myself, he talked with me for 20-30 minutes when he should have been practicing. Good guy, wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Prayers sent from Arkansas.


----------



## iProarcher14 (Oct 18, 2012)

Prayin for ya DB!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're not well Dan, get well soon mate.


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

Prayers sent from Ohio.


----------



## Six Shooter (May 22, 2008)

Prayers sent from Ca....Godspeed to a full recovery


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

Get well Dan! Prayers sent.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Thinking about you DB! Get well soon brother.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

We are wishing the best for you big buddy. Hope to see you in Georgia next month


----------



## dslchuck (Jun 15, 2005)

Prayers sent...


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

kurtvl said:


> lord please watch over and protect our friend, god if it be your will please heal him completely


amen!!!!


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

Prayers sent. Get well DB!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Prayers sent for DB and family.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Prayers going up from Colorado.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery DB.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Prayers on the way bud!!! Get well soon!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Get better soon DB...AT wouldnt be the same without ya...


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

Praying for you buddy,, get well soon.


----------



## 3dgeek (Jul 26, 2006)

DB my best wishes to you and your family. Get well soon and God bless.


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family, Dan...


----------



## wearthefoxhat (Oct 26, 2008)

Best wishes from Australia. I have enjoyed your contributions for a very long time now and expect that will continue.

C'mon bro...


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Get well soon Dan 3D is just around the corner, we need you out there with us.


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

Prayer sent


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Prayer's sent for MN
Get well Dan


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Get well soon Dan! Prayers sent.


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

Prayers sent from Ohio, get well soon Dan.


----------



## teflonhunter (Sep 22, 2006)

Prayer sent.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

god bless you and prayers sent get well soon....


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Prayers sent...get better DB


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, this is the first I have heard of this!! Dan, we are all praying for your complete recovery!! God be with you and your family!!

God bless, Todd


----------



## kennyelp (May 30, 2007)

Get well soon.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Get well soon DB. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayer sent from the hills and hollars of KY. Get well soon DB.


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

Prayers, get well soon.


----------



## Older Archer (Sep 17, 2012)

Prayers sent for good MAN, get well soon.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

If you're reading this Dan.
Everyone is praying for your complete recovery.
My thoughts are with you my friend.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firedawg60 (Jul 22, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## the hamster (Jan 1, 2010)

prayers sent. get well my friend.


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

Prayers Sent, Get well soon mate

Aussie Shooter


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Prayers sent for DB....



Tim


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Prayers said in the Show Me state for Dan and his family.
Get well soon. We all need you here!


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Healing is on the way


----------



## ferngully (Nov 30, 2003)

God Bless you and your family Dan.. get well soon !!! Prayers sent my fellow archer


----------



## Ultarnr (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear this about an awesome guy that's always willing to help. Praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hang in there DB! Prayers sent for you!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Get well DB.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Lots of prayers are being sent up for you DB. Hang in there buddy, and get well soon.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

prayers sent up from pa


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Get well, Dan. Prayers sent.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Hope you get well DB really enjoy your contribution to AT get well and keep em coming buddy


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Prayers said for DB.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Prayers headed your way DB!


----------



## woodyogau73 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thoughts and Prayers to Daniel Boone.


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

get well soon!!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Ol` buddy, may God grant you a speedy recovery and a soon return to your family and the sport you love so much. Don`t milk this anymore than necessary! See you on the line in Louisville buddy. God bless.


----------



## bridger (Apr 12, 2006)

prayers sent !


----------



## mskecker (Feb 12, 2010)

Speedy recovery


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Get well soon DB. Mel


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## vmphunt (Oct 30, 2009)

Prayers sent get well soon DB


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

oh no... Heal up DB.. Prayers sent from Ohio... (They count 10x more than those sent from Michigan)


----------



## middleagedmutan (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers sent get well soon Dan


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## TNKnoxville (Dec 16, 2011)

Get well soon, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

The whole gang is waiting for you, get well soon buddy.
View attachment 1604087


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Prayers offered up. Hope to see you back on here in better health soon.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

DB is a great contributor to AT. Prayers sent from Texas for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Prayers DB for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Roots (Aug 14, 2011)

Get well soon


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Get well DB! Prayers sent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

Get well soon Dan


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Get well soon db.

Jerry


----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers from MO, DB.


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Get well soon DB prayers sent


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Get well soon Dan. Prayin' for ya


----------



## oldglory (Jan 25, 2008)

Prayers sent!! Get well soon db.


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Get well soon DB


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

prayers sent get well ASAP


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Get well DB. Prayers for you.


----------



## Jeff Caravan (Jan 21, 2011)

Prayers Dan!!


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

I have been around AT for only a few months. It didn't take long before I realized that DB is a tremendous asset here, and a good man. 
*You are in my prayers, sir. Get better!*


----------



## Outlaw6 (May 2, 2010)

Get well quickly DB.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Dan, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers...keep fighting!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Prayers for ya DB!


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wish You the Best , DB . 
...................Get well Soon ~!


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Dan, thoughts and prayers for you and your family. Get well my friend.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Prayers sent from Wi. Get well soon DB


----------



## antlers21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Lots of prayers for a great guy who has helped me a lot over the years. Lord put your hand on him and heal him.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent DB. Get well soon.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Dang it!!! That's just not right :angry: DB is one of the good guys on here. He's "feisty", this we all have come to know and that will pull him through. He's a tough one!! Prayers go out to you DB and your family. Come back to see us we need you here!!!!


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Prayers sent, get well soon DB!


----------



## badguybuster (May 15, 2012)

Prayers n hopes


----------



## cummins91 (Sep 19, 2010)

DB, Hang Tuff, Shoot'em True. Get Well. Prayers out to you Dan'l


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Get well soon DB.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Dan's wife reported that Dan is still in ICU. He has fluid around his heart that is making breathing difficult. 

Please keep the prayers coming for our friend.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Prayers sent, get well soon.


----------



## tuckerman9 (May 13, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

Prayers sent for Dan and family, get well soon.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Get well soon Dan ,, we miss you


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

DB, Hang tough!, having just exited ICU myself I have a new appreciation for folks in the hospital...


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

Get well soon! 21 pages, hope you can feel the love!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, get well soon Dan!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm hoping for a full and quick recovery for DB. I'll stay tuned for updates.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Praying for you Dan!


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Prayers for you and your family Dan.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Prayer sent for you Dan.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Few things in this world can slow Dan down. His heart is one. Prayers sent Dan. You got this bud!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Dan get well soon.


----------



## huntn_junkie (Sep 10, 2010)

Prayers for you DB....keeping your family in our thoughts as well-


----------



## BigBird1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Praying for you DB.
We need you back soon.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Our prayers for a quick and full recovery Dan!!


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Get well soon.


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Morning prayer sent


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

One of the best AT has to offer. Hang in there big guy. Be glad to see ya back


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Get well Dan*, I just got out of the ER myself :sad:


----------



## vnvgunner (Nov 7, 2009)

Dan get well soon


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Prayers for the "Big DB"!!

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Get better soon DB!!


----------



## TundraG8 (Jan 23, 2011)

Get well soon db


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

Prayers sent , get healthy soon big guy AT isnt the same without ya !!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Get well soon, DB. AT is a better place with your contributions.


----------



## sparky887 (Dec 16, 2008)

Prayers sent from Michigan. Get well D.B.


----------



## featherfreak303 (May 5, 2010)

Hope you get better real soon.


----------



## T-Man KS (Jul 11, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## misterfell (Nov 20, 2009)

Hope everything is ok!!!Get well soon!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

The power of prayer is a tremendous thing! Lets keep them coming!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

One of the originals on AT. Get well soon!


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

We are praying for you and your family DB.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

prayers and may our dear LORD bless and help him


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Hang in there DB!!


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for ya bud...........get well my friend


----------



## Radbowhunter (Jan 31, 2011)

Get well and get back on AT. We just made a deal on here! God bless him and his family!
Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Board Express


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Get well DB! Too bad to hear this.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Best of luck out to DB


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Prayers sent, Get Well soon DB!!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent for my good friend !


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

prayers sent my friend,wishing you well.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Is there any news?

Get well DB


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh man... our very very best.


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

Prays sent


----------



## dinva (Oct 28, 2009)

Prayers for DB


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Keep praying everybody. I spoke with him 2 days ago but he did not answer his phone today.


----------



## 50 plus (Apr 7, 2010)

Get well soon DB.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Hang in there big Dan prayers sent


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Get well buddy prayers sent

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## springy shooter (May 24, 2005)

Prayers sent..


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Have conversed with him here on AT....very nice sort. Praying for you Dan. You hang in there. God's hand is on you....may He keep you safe and comfortable.

GodSpeed.

G


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

good luck DB


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Prayers sent from Nebraska.


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

KurtVL said:


> Lord please watch over and protect our friend, God if it be your will please heal him completely


Well said. Prayers sent


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

Prayers sent brother


----------



## joeve (May 13, 2010)

Get well soon Dan.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

Prayers in Heaven waiting to be answered Lord. God Bless his family.


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

Prayers sent for DB from Oregon


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Get better quick DB.......Need some more of those great tournament pictures you take and post.


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

1st I heard prayers sent, may God help you and blees you with good health.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Hope he's ok


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

More prayers sent from WI. Get well soon DB.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Prayers sent for DB.


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Prayers sent buddy


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Prayers up DB.


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

Prayers sent to ya Brutha!!


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

hang tough DB, prayers to you and your family


----------



## jim570 (Jan 23, 2006)

Get well soon DB.


----------



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

Get well soon DB. Prayers sent.


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

our thoughts are certainly with you DB


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Prayers sent DB


----------



## sab323 (May 30, 2003)

get well soon. prayers sent for a great AT'er.


----------



## Larry t (Sep 19, 2012)

Your in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Get well DB! Prayers sent


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Giddy up DB! You can beat this thang!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Prayers for you DB. 

Get well soon!

Allen


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Prayers coming your way...........
DFA


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

Get better DB. prayers sent.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

I heard today that Dan is on a ventilator and resting comfortably. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Get well soon. God Bless.


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

Prayers sent to DB get well soon


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

Hope you have a speedy recovery Dan. Take care of yourself. We will see you soon.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck get well soon


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Hope you get well soon big guy.Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Hate to see this. Prayers sent your way sir!!!!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

God Be with Dan ,,,prayers sent....


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Prayer said


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Get well Dan.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Get well soon Dan and hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Praying and thinking of you my freind.......


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

Prayers sent.


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

Get well DB.


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Be strong Dan, you are in our prayers.


----------



## SCOTT CARTER (Dec 9, 2005)

praying for you DB


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Hoping you're better quick!


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Lord, please grant Dan a little more time here on earth before his rendezvous with you in the life to come.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Saying a prayer.

Get well soon.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Get well soon DB!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Get well soon Dan. Hope your feeling better.

Prayers sent my friend.


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

wishing you a speedy recovery, my thoughts and prayers are with you buddy...


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

I just returned from the hospital. Dan has blockage of the arteries and congestive heart failure and he is currently on a breathing machine and heavily sedated. They are hoping they can remove the ventilator tomorrow and see how he responds. They want to run run test on his heart but they cant until his kidneys start performing better. Although he is heavily sedated he did respond to me when I told him how many of his Archery Talk friends were concerned and praying for him and responding to this thread. If he could talk right (which has got to be killing him) I know he would say thanks to everyone for all their prayers and support. Dan is a tough old bird and I'm also praying that he can fight through this one.
I will keep updating his status on this thread as often as possible. Thanks again for your support and I'm sure I will get a good response tomorrow when I tell him that over 300 people have responded to this thread.


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

God Bless from Ky our prayers are with you!!!!!


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Thinking of you DB


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I just saw this... Tell him prayers are headed his way from Montana!


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

get well db


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update ABOK,, prayers for DB everyday!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the update Art- Prayers sent his way


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

DB :darkbeer:


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

ABOK thanks for the update. I've not met DB but I appreciate his posts on AT - his personality really comes across. Feels like I know him. Straight shooter, a fine fellow. Prayers for a fast recovery.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank you so much art! Very much appreciated!


----------



## cp5 (Nov 22, 2008)

Get well soon DB


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

wishing for a complete recovery DB and hope to see you posting on here ASAP. God Bless.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Praying for a complete recovery


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Jesus heal our friend DB. Amen.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Prayers going your way from NC Dan. 


Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Prayers from missouri DB


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

To Dan and the family, you are not alone in this fight as you can see. We continue to keep Dan and the family in our thoughts a prayers tonight. ABOK, thanks for the update.


----------



## Camp Creeker (Nov 11, 2012)

My prayers with you DB. Get well


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Prayers sent DB. Hang in there brother


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Man that's tough to see. He's definitely in the thoughts and prayers of us Ohio shooters. Get well soon homie!


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

Praying for you buddy!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Get well soon Dan.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ge well soon DB


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thinking about ya DB! Get well soon


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

Lord I pray - could you place your healing hands upon Dan and heal his heart to make it stronger each and every day. Could you Be with him and all the Doctors and nurses. Could you be their eyes and hands that they will find out what is wrong and treat him. Lord I pray that your presence be with him and his family. Please place your comforting arms upon his family through these times. I pray these things in your holy name - in Jesus Christ Amen.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Whats wrong with DB???


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Praying for you DB from Wi.


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank for the update ABOK. It is really appreciated.


----------



## cwsmigil (Feb 8, 2012)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## MonsterT85 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hang in there Dan will be praying for you missed you at the state shoot!


----------



## killer711 (Feb 10, 2011)

prays sent, get well soon!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

ABOK said:


> I just returned from the hospital. Dan has blockage of the arteries and congestive heart failure and he is currently on a breathing machine and heavily sedated. They are hoping they can remove the ventilator tomorrow and see how he responds. They want to run run test on his heart but they cant until his kidneys start performing better. Although he is heavily sedated he did respond to me when I told him how many of his Archery Talk friends were concerned and praying for him and responding to this thread. If he could talk right (which has got to be killing him) I know he would say thanks to everyone for all their prayers and support. Dan is a tough old bird and I'm also praying that he can fight through this one.
> I will keep updating his status on this thread as often as possible. Thanks again for your support and I'm sure I will get a good response tomorrow when I tell him that over 300 people have responded to this thread.



Art - thanks for the update.....tell DB hes getting lots of prayers and thoughts from Illinois boys! Hope to see a post soon that hes ok and all our prayers help to bring him back home and recover soon.......DB is a great man


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

hope he's got a hot nurse! get well soon daniel boone.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

My family and I will be praying for you Dan! Godspeed!


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Get well soon DB!


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

prays sent


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Heal Quick DB, Prayers been sent


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

We have close to 10,000 members at our Church and he is now on the Church's Prayer list. The more prayers....the better!! Hang in there Dan!! We are ALL praying for you bud!! God bless, Todd


----------



## jstringer (Oct 1, 2008)

Prayers sent for DB and his family.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Praying for you bud! Hang in there.....lots of hunts in your future!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Daniel...

we are all rooting for you.

Get better soon.


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

prayers set dan get better soon.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update ABOK. Been a rough weekend as my dad is living his last few days in the hospital as DB fights on. Prayers sent again.


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

timmymac24 said:


> Thanks for the update ABOK. Been a rough weekend as my dad is living his last few days in the hospital as DB fights on. Prayers sent again.


Sorry to hear that. Blessing to you and your family. Hang in there!!


----------



## tca126 (Mar 21, 2010)

Prayers sent to DB.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Keeping Dan in my prayers.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Praying for you DB.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Hang in there DB. Prayers sent.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Prayers sent from Alaska.


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you for the updates... We will continue to pray for him and his family. 

sent from my portable pain in the ass....


----------



## Dirtball (Jan 13, 2013)

Keep Fightin DB!


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

Prayers sent

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for the update Art, Dan is at the top of my prayer list...


----------



## jdk040 (May 27, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Still praying!!!


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Praying for you big guy!! Hope you get better soon!!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Prayers sent for DB and family.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

More prayers sent


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

prayers sent for my Oklahoma buddy Dan.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Prayers sent...


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

Wishing you the best DB!


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

I hope, this is not true !!!!

Chris


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't on AT this weekend and had no idea!

You are in my prayers big guy.

Get well soon!


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Get better soon DB


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent DB. Hang in there!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Praying as well 


"The streets of heaven are paved with the blood of heroes"


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Praying For you Dan was hoping to get to meet You at The No Bull. Get better soon.


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Prayers sent for ya big D


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Prayers sent for DB & Family


----------



## jamnss (Aug 20, 2012)

Praying for you DB.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Prayers sent DB!


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

praying for healing and a total recovery!!!


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Praying for you Dan. Praying for a speedy and complete recovery if it be God's will.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

Prayers sent. Get well and we'll talk with you soon on here.


----------



## OKArcherynut1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Remembered in our Prayers !

Rick and Jennifer


----------



## rtm20012003 (Dec 5, 2010)

Get well soon


----------



## NEstickslinger (Jan 10, 2009)

Prayers sent for Dan.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Dan, 
Your in my thoughts and prayers. Get well soon.
Jon


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

Acts 4:12 said:


> Lord I pray - could you place your healing hands upon Dan and heal his heart to make it stronger each and every day. Could you Be with him and all the Doctors and nurses. Could you be their eyes and hands that they will find out what is wrong and treat him. Lord I pray that your presence be with him and his family. Please place your comforting arms upon his family through these times. I pray these things in your holy name - in Jesus Christ Amen.


Thank you for sharing this open prayer. Well said.


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

thinking about ya, Dan. Hope you pull through!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Get well soon DB


----------



## ole' bowhunter (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks ABOK, for the update. Please keep us informed. Dan is one of the true AT'ers. Love his pics at the shoots he attends. Prayers sent for his quick recovery!


----------



## Pulse76 (Oct 30, 2011)

Prayers sent from CT. Get well soon Dan


----------



## RO4VOLS (May 25, 2004)

Prayers sent DB. Great Guy!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Prayers sent each day for my good friend, Dan.


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

Hang in there DB, prayers are sent and may God lay his mighty hand on you... your friend Randall


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers sent from PA


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Wishing you all the best DB! The place isn't the same without you!!!
Get back here soon!


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

Prayer sent!


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

God Bless and get well soon


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Keep strong !!!! Praying from Oregon


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Art, thank you for the update.

Dan, We've all known you had a big heart, but just once, I hope it shrinks down just a little so you can get better and continue your archery ambassadorship. 

Get well buddy!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Thinking of you DB !!!

Hope you are back on your feet soon, I hear the targets calling your name.


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr. Daniel Boone may The Lord lay his healing hands on you and let you continue your assignment here on earth where soo many people have benefitted from your presence. Get well soon and do what the Docs tell ya!!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers sent db. You are a good man and I pray that you make a full recovery.

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

So sorry Dan, looking for you to make a full recovery.


----------



## bowtex57 (Jul 24, 2004)

Prayers up for ya DB.Get Well soon, we miss ya!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow, just saw this. Dan, you've been one of the pillars of this site for a long time. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

prayers, get well soon


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

Praying for you big guy!!


----------



## archerydriven (Dec 30, 2012)

God bless db!


----------



## TXHRTHNTR (Oct 14, 2008)

timmymac24 said:


> Thanks for the update ABOK. Been a rough weekend as my dad is living his last few days in the hospital as DB fights on. Prayers sent again.


Prayers for Dan and also you my friend - may God comfort you at this time


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

Praying for you big man. You helped me select hunting arrows last year, thank you.


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

Prayers sent from Mn...Get well soon DB


----------



## baygunner (Apr 5, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## Mgs. Co. Mafia (Mar 1, 2012)

Prayers sent DB, Hoping and praying for your health bud!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Prayers for you, DB... may God place his healing hands on you!


----------



## Dillzer (Aug 11, 2009)

Get better soon bud... I'm praying for you.


----------



## Turk745 (Feb 10, 2008)

Get well, soon!


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Prayers sent. Get well soon.


----------



## Dartonpro55 (May 16, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Best wishes


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Prayers sent to Dan and family!


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hang in there DB, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Michigander2012 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a few Debates with Ole" DB.. He ended Up On the side of being right . I Pray for Him as he is a great person and Human Being. Please Keep Us Updated .. 


Thoughts and prayers from Michigan ..


----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

To give some hope: My grandmother did the same thing DB is doing a year ago, she was also on a breathing machine, sedated and on lasiks for 4 days with congestive heart failure. Today she is completely back to normal except she has to watch her sodium intake. 

Still praying...


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Mods can you make this a sticky???


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Get well soon!


----------



## timberghost51 (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers sent DB...get well soon my friend


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

Common DB your one of the corner stones of this sight we pray to our heavenly father that he places his healing hand on you and ease the worry of your family. Get well soon 
Eric


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Prayers sent for DB...


----------



## Cornbread (Mar 13, 2003)

Get well soon.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Get better DB.You are one of the good ones.God bless!


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm pulling for you D.B.,my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Prayers sent for a great AT'er that has helped me a few times and he don't know me . 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Prayers sent for a full recovery for my buddy DB.
Get well and hurry back Dan It ain't the same around here without you.

Rick


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone have an update on DB?


----------



## Jeremy_h1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thinking of you DB! Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

DanBlacksher said:


> Anyone have an update on DB?


Here is the latest from art brown!


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Dan will be in our prayers.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

Hang in there db! Everyone here is in your corner


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers for DB.


----------



## mejer (Jul 24, 2010)

More prayers for DB and his family.


----------



## kyhunter57 (May 13, 2006)

Get well soon DB ! God Bless.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Still praying for DB..


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the update on Dan.
May the Lord light his way, lift him up, and lead him back to us !


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

Get well soon DB, Prayers going up.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I truly hate to hear this about DB. I am praying for the guy and I am actually waiting for him to chime in on this thread. Prayers big guy!


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Continued prayers for you DB!


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

More prayers for DB. Thanks for the update Art. Please tell him about this thread and the outpouring of love that this site has shown to him.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Prayers from me and mine to you and yours DB


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Get well soon Dan, I always enjoy reading your posts and viewing your photos.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Wishing you a speedy recovery DB


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

Hope everything's ok. All the years I've posted here, he's one of them that stands out as a really nice guy. Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Art! There are still a TON of prayers being said here in Vegas for you Dan!! And as it says in Romans (I think it's 3:8).....if GOD is for us....who can be against us!! God bless, Todd


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Even an uphill fight is still a fight!


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

PONDER said:


> Hope everything's ok. All the years I've posted here, he's one of them that stands out as a really nice guy. Prayers for him and his family.



Very well said. Thoughts and prayers DB!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers sent for you DB and I hope God heals you completely brother. We all miss your comments and help.


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hang in there db


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Still praying and thinking about you Dan. I know you'll hang in there and whip this!


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Prayers sent DB!


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Prayers sent...


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Dan.you remain in my prayers.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Without reading thru all these pages what happened to Dan


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

I sure did tell him about this thread and about how many people and groups are praying for him everyday. Its hard to know what he is hearing with the amount of sedation but I do get a reaction out of him once and awhile. When I told him people are saying that Archery Talk isn't the same without him he did squeeze my hand. I realized its better not to talk to much and let him rest and use all his strength to fight the battle. It is killing him that he can't talk or communicate. When I asked him if he wanted me to shut up and let him rest he nodded his head yes!!! It is definitely going to be a long uphill battle for him and I hope like hell he has got it in him. I know that archery and my life wouldn't be the same without him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I met Dan a few years ago and shot with him you couldn't find a nicer guy and I enjoy seeing all his pics here on archerytalk.


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

Combination of congestive heart failure and blocked arteries.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ABOK said:


> Combination of congestive heart failure and blocked arteries.


sorry to hear that, I was just curious because I didn't know he was having problems


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Six Shooter (May 22, 2008)

Another prayer sent from me.....Strength by numbers....Keep them come'n everyone


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

joeybear said:


> Even an uphill fight is still a fight!


Give it heck DB! You got this.

More prayers sent.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Give em he'll db


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

ABOK said:


> I sure did tell him about this thread and about how many people and groups are praying for him everyday. Its hard to know what he is hearing with the amount of sedation but I do get a reaction out of him once and awhile. When I told him people are saying that Archery Talk isn't the same without him he did squeeze my hand. I realized its better not to talk to much and let him rest and use all his strength to fight the battle. It is killing him that he can't talk or communicate. When I asked him if he wanted me to shut up and let him rest he nodded his head yes!!! It is definitely going to be a long uphill battle for him and I hope like hell he has got it in him. I know that archery and my life wouldn't be the same without him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the update.He has given so much to archery and we need to give back to him...Dan has always given to everyone..


----------



## jfarmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Prayers sent from VA! Get well soon!


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

Your in our prayers Dan, hope you get well soon. I always enjoyed your pics.


----------



## The X Moves (Mar 15, 2005)

Prayers from South Dakota for you Dan. Get better soon.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

More prayers sent for DB.


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

Prayers for DB


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

More prayers for DB.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Prayers sent from Colorado


----------



## ArcheryMachine (Apr 20, 2003)

Praying for DB and family.....


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

DB we are keeping you in our prayers. Keep fighing and remember your AT Family is here awaiting a full recovery. Faith is believing in the things unseen and I have faith along with manny others on here that you will get better. JK


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

still praying!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Prayers sent! Get well.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Prayers to Dan and his family. Please provide an update if you hear anything.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Prayers get better DB.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

From one Big Guy, too another Big Guy......Prayers sent from Oregon......Get Well soon.....


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

ABOK...thank you for the update...our family will continue to pray for Dan and the family.


----------



## JeremyReed (Dec 16, 2012)

Prayers your way buddy..

Jeremy Reed


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Prayers for DB & his family, Get well soon Dan.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Still thinking about ya DB. Get well soon!


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Any word on how he is doing today?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

chuckatuk said:


> Any word on how he is doing today?


+2? Hoping to hear good news......


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

Prayers sent up for you Dan and your family. Get well soon.


Glen


----------



## toddz7 (Aug 27, 2010)

db get well soon


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

The playground isn't the same without you. 

Get well soon DB.


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

Dan's condition hasn't changed any since yesterday. Really hoping the kidneys start performing better so they can run test on his heart. Sorry I couldn't give everyone better news yet.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ABOK said:


> Dan's condition hasn't changed any since yesterday. Really hoping the kidneys start performing better so they can run test on his heart. Sorry I couldn't give everyone better news yet.



Thanks for keeping us updated!!


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update Art. We're still praying for a full recovery DB!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

TMax27 said:


> Thanks for the update Art. We're still praying for a full recovery DB!


Same here.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

DJ Trout said:


> The playground isn't the same without you.
> 
> Get well soon DB.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

Best wishes for a good recovery, Dan. Things like this make you appreciate life. Live it well....


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

Still praying for you and family DB


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Prayers get better DB.


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Prayers sent for DB and Family. Thanks for keeping us informed ABOK.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

ABOK said:


> Dan's condition hasn't changed any since yesterday. Really hoping the kidneys start performing better so they can run test on his heart. Sorry I couldn't give everyone better news yet.


No no Art, that is perfect. No need to apologize. Thanks for keeping us informed, we're all rooting for him!!!

Thanks


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Prayers sent to Dan and his family.....


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

Several people on Archery Talk have contacted me about setting up a fund to help with Dan's Medical expenses, etc. We were able to get his paypal information if you would like to contribute.
I have already sent a payment so I know that it will go through to Dan and Linda.

If you have a Pay Pal account already, log into your account. Go to send money. Put in your email and Dan's. His email is [email protected] and fill in the amount. It also has a place to include a personal message.

If you don't have a paypal account go to Paypal.com, Click on transfer, send someone money, and put in the email info like above. You will get a confirmation.
When we told Linda that people wanted to set up a fund to help with expenses she just started crying. We know it will be greatly appreciated and put to good use. 
If you need further info contact me.
Thanks to all


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting, little something from me sent. Get well soon brother!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

get well soon DB, we are all waiting for you return, Prayers sent.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Prayers sent again for my good friend.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Fell better DB!


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

If ya still have some fight ya, DB, use it now. God doesn't need you yet.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Prayers to you Dan.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Prayers of the righteous availeth much. Get well soon, Dan.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

with all I have to give I pray for a fast recovery for my old Friend DB


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Prayers sent for a full recovery. Keep fighting!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Prayers to DB from Wisc. God look over him.


----------



## rapturebows (Jul 23, 2005)

prayers sent dan get better soon.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bump- We're still praying DB!


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

Praying and believing in healing for our friend DB... Stay strong my friend.


----------



## koebke (Oct 28, 2010)

There are a few names that you always stop to read on this site, needless to say D Boone is one of them. All of his posts on back tension and getting response from many pros made for great reading. Having dealt with target panic a year ago these threads i'm glad to say helped me immensely to learn back tension and cure any issues I was having. After all, this is why we visit these sites, archers helping archers. Prayers from Ma. get well soon.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Up for dan the man...still prayin.


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers and money sent.


----------



## Mid-MI Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

Enjoy reading DB posts...get well!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Anyone have any updates on Dan's condition?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

field14 said:


> Anyone have any updates on Dan's condition?
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Here is the latest info from Linda, fans wife!


----------



## coderun (Nov 28, 2008)

prayers to you DB.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Another day and more prayers sent up for my good friend.
Thanks for the update, Ryan !


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Hope they can find out what is wrong with Dan.Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

Hope this small paypal helps...Hang tough.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Keep on going Dan


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Get well DB!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Still holding the prayers high for ya DB!!! Keep fighting hard bud..


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Been praying for you all day. Keep fighting!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Hang in there DB prayers sent

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Get well!


----------



## caa2277 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sent mine!


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

More Prayers for Dan.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Continued prayers to ya Dan!


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

Prayers to you db always a wealth of knowledge and a well respected opinion on this site. Hoping you bounce back here soon. Hang in there.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Thinking about you my fellow Okie brother. Get well soon.


----------



## genghiscarl (Dec 4, 2011)

Why don't we have a archery shoot where the proceed's go to Dan?!!!!!! AT Archer's for Archer's!!!! That would be fun!


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

still praying! The guys on the Mathews forum are also sending up prayers for DB!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ah man!... get well bro...


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Up again. Make some good progress today DB!


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Last I heard his breathing is getting better! Let me see if I can find the update and ill screen shot it


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

There is some bacteria in his lung and once they find the right med they will get him on it! That's what I read off his wife's Facebook page!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

RyanH said:


> There is some bacteria in his lung and once they find the right med they will get him on it! That's what I read off his wife's Facebook page!


Thank you.

Come on Dan, no slackin! 

Get better soon.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

More prayers for DAN. Brother get better you have hundreds pulling for you.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Best update yet! Per art brown!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

BOOYAh!

Atta Boy DB!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Can't keep a good man down!!


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

Good to hear,keep getting better


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Great news, keep fighting Dan!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Good to hear about the improvements!


Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the latest report, Art.
Sounds much better !
More prayers sent for my good friend.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Great news!!

Thanks for the update.

Now somebody get him a computer! 

Allen


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome news! The power of prayer is truly amazing!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Great news 


"The streets of heaven are paved with the blood of heroes"


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Excellent news!!


----------



## kensum1 (May 16, 2010)

Hope you get better soon. Thanks for answering my pm questions about turkey hunting and all your good pics and posts. Praying for ya!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

NY911 said:


> BOOYAh!
> 
> Atta Boy DB!



Given the circumstances I will throw my normal disdain for this saying out the window and agree with you!

BOO YAH!

Great News!!!!


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Good news, glad to hear it.


----------



## coloradodave (Oct 1, 2005)

Keep fightin Dan! Our thoughts and prayers are with you!

Dave


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Awesome news.....Get better soon Dan


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Prayers spoken for DB and his entire family!! Everyone listen up! This man has helped me a hundred times if he has helped me once! Let return some favors and ask God to heal him and take care of his sickness. I don't know what is wrong, but I read ICU and that usually isn't good. I hope we hear back on this!!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I am glad to hear better news. One step at a time big guy - stay tough


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Great news !!!! We are still praying for you Dan !!!!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Keep at it DB. More prayers for you to be back in no time.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Keep at it DB, God be with you & your family. THANKS ART, the news sounds better & we will keep on PRAYING.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I feel the Archery *G*ods are with you today DB

I went through about the same thing 3 years ago, It's a long road back to >about< what you were before this. 

after my sickness, when someone asks how I'm doing, I say> I'm still sucking air, You'll know what I mean


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

That's awesome news! Still praying!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

thats some good news,keep fighting DB


----------



## Mikej45 (Dec 2, 2007)

praying for you DB, from Mike in Israel. - Get well soon and thanks for all the help you gave me over the years.


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Great to see you improving some Dan.You will be up and shooting before you know it.Praying for you.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

glad to hear good news. keep fighting DB. you will pull through. We have faith!


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Stay strong Daniel !!!!!!


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Praying for more good news today.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Good to hear that Dan is improving...continued prayers, from our family to Dan and the family.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great News....Lets keep the prayers going. The power of prayer is an amazing thing. DAN hurry up and get back so we can see some pictures of the next national shoots.


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Awesome news!!!


----------



## jim570 (Jan 23, 2006)

Any news today? Praying for continued improvment.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I received this update last night.

"They are taking Dan off the sedatives and he is much more alert. His eyes are open and he is nodding his head to questions. He is still in ICU and on the breathing machine but they are slowly backing him off that. They couldn't tell us when they would remove the breathing tubes. They said it depends on how he responds at different stages. His fever broke and his temperature is now normal.
Definitely see an improvement today."


----------



## genghiscarl (Dec 4, 2011)

Another daily prayer for ya Dan!!!


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

Glory be to God. His Will be done. Father, please be with Dan and his family. Thank you, Dear Lord, for all that you have Blessed us with. Thank you for our family and our friends. Thank you, Father, for the lives -- be they many or even a single man or woman -- that might read this thread, and through the suffering of Dan and his family and the community support that has come to your feet, come to realize the Blessing you have given all of us, through the sacrifice and glorious resurrection of your Son, Jesus Christ. Father, you gave so much. Dear Jesus, thank You for your salvation. In Your Name I pray, Amen.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

Prayers go out for healing and comfort. God Bless.


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Good news from today??


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I will check in. :thumb:


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Any news? God be with you DB and your family.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Dan is doing about the same as yesterday.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent for my good friend for a full recovery.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

tjandy said:


> I received this update last night.
> 
> "They are taking Dan off the sedatives and he is much more alert. His eyes are open and he is nodding his head to questions. He is still in ICU and on the breathing machine but they are slowly backing him off that. They couldn't tell us when they would remove the breathing tubes. They said it depends on how he responds at different stages. His fever broke and his temperature is now normal.
> Definitely see an improvement today."



tjandy...thanks for the update...it sounds like Dan is a little better everyday now. Dan and the family continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

More prayers for DB & family.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Another day, another prayer for the big guy!!


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Continuing to pray for DB.


----------



## Shmee (May 5, 2006)

Praying as well!


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hope you continue to improve and get home to your family soon DB. Prayers sent.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Another day and more prayers sent for my good friend.


----------



## power (Feb 4, 2011)

Hope he gets better soon.Praying for you Dan.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Prayers from PA


----------



## pdm57 (Nov 29, 2004)

Prayers sent from Va.


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Anything new on Dan?


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

Keep fighting big guy ! Prayers sent from N.Y.


----------



## NWHuntTalk (Mar 3, 2013)

My name is Kenneth Black, new member to AT. 

It has come to our attention from one of our members on NWHuntTalk that AT has a very beloved member by the name of Dan Chaffin (Daniel Boone) that is ill and that donations are being accepted to help with his medical expenses. 

We at NWHuntTalk recognize the need of these types of members such as Mr. Chaffin to help keep our sports alive and our members informed of our respected sports. 

We as a forum have decided to make a donation to help with Mr. Chaffin's expenses, but I would really love to inform our membership of just how much Dan means to you and your members.


If you would be kind to maybe provide some examples of what Dan has contributed to the AT family, It would greatly help in getting our message across to our members not knowing who Dan Chaffin is.

Respectfully,

The Members and Admin Team 
NWHuntTalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Dan was one of our first members, joining AT in 2002.

Dan has been a site moderator and helped develop our classifieds.

Dan loves to hunt and compete in archery events.

Dan is without a doubt a guy who would give you the shirt off his own back.

Dan has almost 70,000 posts on our site and most involve helping his fellow archers.

This gives you a glimpse into the member many know as DB.










NWHuntTalk said:


> My name is Kenneth Black, new member to AT.
> 
> It has come to our attention from one of our members on NWHuntTalk that AT has a very beloved member by the name of Dan Chaffin (Daniel Boone) that is ill and that donations are being accepted to help with his medical expenses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

Dan,

Get well soon. I always look forward to pictures.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Hoping each day Dan is getting better....


----------



## woodyogau73 (Jan 11, 2009)

More prayers from NC. Get well Dan!


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

Get well my friend,, praying for you daily.. Keep the Faith.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

More prayers up for Dan. Glad he seems to be slowly getting better.


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Continued Prayers from Pa.


----------



## NWHuntTalk (Mar 3, 2013)

Rodney,

Thank you sharing this information on who DB is and what he has contributed in helping with the success of Archery Talk. It is people like DB that our respected forums need in helping make them successful. 

We wish a speedy recovery and our prayers.

Respectfully,

Kenneth
NWHuntTalk Admin (aka) hrd2fnd




rodney482 said:


> Dan was one of our first members, joining AT in 2002.
> 
> Dan has been a site moderator and helped develop our classifieds.
> 
> ...


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

NWHuntTalk said:


> My name is Kenneth Black, new member to AT.
> 
> It has come to our attention from one of our members on NWHuntTalk that AT has a very beloved member by the name of Dan Chaffin (Daniel Boone) that is ill and that donations are being accepted to help with his medical expenses.
> 
> ...


Dan is AT, simple as that. AT is about archers helping archers and that is what Dan does. He is the first guy to offer help and he only posts what he knows to be true and stands behind his advice when others less informed dispute it. Dan is passionate about archery, we need more guys like him.


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Keep checking every day to see if there is any update. Keeping the thoughts and prayers going! Get better Dan!


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep! Sure do miss you around here. Get better Dan. Everybody is praying for you.


----------



## NWHuntTalk (Mar 3, 2013)

AUSSIEDUDE,

Thank you for sharing what DB means to you and AT. We here at NWHuntalk agree that we need more people like Dan.

Respectfully,

Kenneth
NWHuntTalk Admin (aka hrd2fnd)



AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Dan is AT, simple as that. AT is about archers helping archers and that is what Dan does. He is the first guy to offer help and he only posts what he knows to be true and stands behind his advice when others less informed dispute it. Dan is passionate about archery, we need more guys like him.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What does Daniel Boone mean to AT? He is passionate about the sport and it shows in every one of his posts. Need some help on something archery related or looking for a good argument? DB is your man. 

For me it's the great threads that DB has started, such as 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=174922&highlight=what+does+it+take

DB has been one of the guys that's kept AT going and growing.

You are in my prayers Dan,

Allen


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

There are so many things. Dan basically has a great passion for archery and helping folks.


----------



## NWHuntTalk (Mar 3, 2013)

Allen,

I couldn't agree more, from the responses I have been getting DB is the man to have in your corner. Thank for the read DB created Winning a Pro event any where, I've made it so for through the first page and cant wait to read more of it.

Respectfully,

Kenneth
NWHuntTalk Admin (aka Hrd2fnd)




aread said:


> What does Daniel Boone mean to AT? He is passionate about the sport and it shows in every one of his posts. Need some help on something archery related or looking for a good argument? DB is your man.
> 
> For me it's the great threads that DB has started, such as
> 
> ...


----------



## NWHuntTalk (Mar 3, 2013)

Seafaris,

Thank you for your insight with DB and his passion for Archery and with especially helping others.

Respectfully,

Kenneth
NWHuntTalk Admin (aka Hrd2fnd)


seafaris said:


> There are so many things. Dan basically has a great passion for archery and helping folks.


----------



## NWHuntTalk (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanted to share with you the News Letter that was just sent to our members. We wish DB and his family all the best during this time.

Respectfully 

Kenneth 
NWHuntTalk Admin (aks Hrd2fnd)




Greetings 

httpwww.nwhunttalk.com

NWHuntTalk monthly newsletter, it is going out to the membership to inform you that as a forum we will be making a donation on behalf of NWHuntTalk to Mr.
Chaffin’s PayPal account to help with the medical expenses

It is people like DB that our respected forums need in helping make them successful. So we will be accepting donations up to March 15th, to be sent on behalf of NWHuntTalk giving everyone a chance to budget for a great person who is in need of a hand-up with his medical expenses.

No amount is too little when added together, a donation will be made on-behalf of our current membership count of XXX x $1.00 per member by NWHuntTalk to help start it off. 

Please take the time to review Archery Talks member’s responses to a post that was made on March 2nd asking for them to provide information what DB means to them and to Archery Talk. 

Respectfully,
NWHuntTalk Admin Team
Should you choose to donate as well I am including the following ways for you to donate.

1. NWHuntTalk PayPal account.
a. To donate using the forum’s PayPal account, select donate and payment will be made on behalf of NWHuntTalk. Currently the Forum costs have been covered for this year and the Account has a balance of $24.00, Al (aka Shadow) will keep everyone notified of the progress.

2. If you choose to use snail mail to contribute, you may send your donations to....
XXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXX. XXXXX

3. You may as well make a donation via PayPal directly to Mr. Chaffin’s account by 
a. If you have a Pay Pal account already, log into your account. Go to send money. Put in your email and Dan's. His email is [email protected] and fill in the amount. It also has a place to include a personal message.
b. If you don't have a PayPal account go to Paypal.com, Click on transfer, send someone money, and put in the email info like above. You will get a confirmation.

For a Very Special, old friend who needs some help: Dan Chaffin
Any old timers in the archery field will remember a wonderful archer and special guy who spent a LOT of time and Effort on Archery Web sites to help out others with mastering archery. He went by the username Daniel Boone.
Dan is in ICU with fluid around his heart that makes it hard for him to breathe and his Kidneys are not functioning very well either. 
There has been a fund set up to help with Medical bills. If you are interested in helping out you can check out the following link to get more information:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1963189 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

On March 2 I joined Archery Talk and posted the following message.

My name is Kenneth Black, new member to AT.

It has come to our attention from one of our members on NWHuntTalk that AT has a very beloved member by the name of Dan Chaffin (Daniel Boone) that is ill and that donations are being accepted to help with his medical expenses. 

We at NWHuntTalk recognize the need of these types of members such as Mr. Chaffin to help keep our sports alive and our members informed of our respected sports.

We as a forum have decided to make a donation to help with Mr. Chaffin's expenses, but I would really love to inform our membership of just how much Dan means to you and your members.

If you would be kind to maybe provide some examples of what Dan has contributed to the AT family, It would greatly help in getting our message across to our members not knowing who Dan Chaffin is.

Respectfully,

The Members and Admin Team 
NWHuntTalk

Here are just a few inspiring replies from our post.

Originally Posted by Scoutll 
Although I have never met Dan in person and have just followed him through his post here on ArcheryTalk it almost feels like he is someone I have known for a long time. I look forward to reading his post every day and he is great about posting lots of pictures of the various archery shoots that he attends. Dan seems to the type of person that you would want in your corner when things get tough, and that is why we are all in Dan's corner while things are tough for him. -Jeff

Originally Posted by pacsport 
This is awesome
I don't personally know Dan, but I have read a lot of his posts and comments. From what I gathered he is pretty great guy who loves archery!
So ttt for a great cause..
Heli-M Nation

Originally Posted by bowjunkie 
I have known Dan for a long time. Actually met him on Archeryinfo.net This is what I can do right now. 
The first person to donate $125 or more and Pm me I will custom build you a set of strings and cables for a bow of your choice and ship them for free. I have 15 or 20 different colors. Clear and black Halo serving, 452X or 8190 ( limited colors sorry) but if need be I will buy the colors for your strings. 

Originally Posted by tayloel 
Every little bit helps! Thanks to all who have given (prayers and donations). I just printed all of the pages of all of threads about prayers and well wishes for Dan. It was almost 250 pages! We're hoping to drop it by the hospital tomorrow so hopefully very soon he and his wife can read about all the love and prayers coming his way from all over the world. The archery community is amazing. Keep the prayer and donations coming.

Originally Posted by standsitter 
I consider DB a friend, we have met at the ATA a few times, I look forward to his posts and PM's, I have avoided reading or posting because I did not want accept the fact that he was in rough shape. I admit that was a mistake. 
Tony G

Originally Posted by limbhanger
Pay pal sent. I'm not well off by any stretch, but wanted to at least send what I could because DB makes A/T a better place for sure!!
Originally Posted by eyeswideopen
Prayers for Dan and family. I work in a CCU, and I have seen this many times. The support and prayers a patient receives from family and friends can be just as important as the medicine in helping them "turn the corner" in their recovery.

Originally Posted by bowjunkie
A Special Thanks to Featherfreak303 for taking me up on the string offer. HE has paid the money and had donated the Strings to Dan for one of his personal Bows. Thanks A bunch for helping Dan in Both ways. I am sure he will be Happy with them!!!!

Originally Posted by rodney482 Forum Administrator
Dan was one of our first members, joining AT in 2002.
Dan has been a site moderator and helped develop our classifieds.
Dan loves to hunt and compete in archery events.
Dan is without a doubt a guy who would give you the shirt off his own back.
Dan has almost 70,000 posts on our site and most involve helping his fellow archers.
This gives you a glimpse into the member many know as DB.

Originally Posted by AUSSIEDUDE 
Dan is AT, simple as that. AT is about archers helping archers and that is what Dan does. He is the first guy to offer help and he only posts what he knows to be true and stands behind his advice when others less informed dispute it. Dan is passionate about archery, we need more guys like him.

Originally Posted by aread 
What does Daniel Boone mean to AT? He is passionate about the sport and it shows in every one of his posts. Need some help on something archery related or looking for a good argument? DB is your man. 

For me it's the great threads that DB has started, such as 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...t+does+it+take


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent for my good friend.
Look forward to more of your tournament pics when you return, Dan.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Any new updates? Prayers on the way!


----------



## killer711 (Feb 10, 2011)

still praying! get well soon man!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

NWHuntTalk said:


> I wanted to share with you the News Letter that was just sent to our members. We wish DB and his family all the best during this time.
> 
> Respectfully
> 
> ...


That is very generous of you all. Thank you. Get well DB


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## hammerhunter (Nov 25, 2007)

Get well buddy, miss hearing your input! Prayers sent.
Roy

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Any recent updates on DB's progress? Your still on our minds big guy - stay strong. 

To the boys at NWHuntTalk - class act, guys - well done!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Still praying DB. Get well soon.

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

RickyM said:


> Any new updates? Prayers on the way!


I received this update last night. 

"He is still in ICU and on a respirator but they did get rid of the fever. His stats and kidneys are also a little better today."


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Thank You tjandy for the up date. Db you are still in our prayers. You are missed, get well soon.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers up for the day. Get well Dan and know that Christ is in your corner.


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

Just not the same around here without DB. I'm praying for ya big guy. Get well soon.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

dogzlife said:


> Just not the same around here without DB. I'm praying for ya big guy. Get well soon.



Agreed. Still praying. Hopefully he will make a big turn for the better and be back on here posting soon.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Prayers sent for DB, get better soon big guy.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Keeping you in our prayers Dan. 

The sooner you get out of that ICU and onto a MedSurg floor, the sooner we can all start relaxing a little more! Take care buddy!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

DB,, prayers sent for you man..
You have to get better so you can get in the woods this year.
Im inspired by the knowledge you share and the wonderful photos you post.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Payers for DB. 

Get well soon....


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Prayers DB


----------



## NWHuntTalk (Mar 3, 2013)

BowTechNow,

As stated, It is people like DB that our respected forums need in helping make them successful. I think this best sums it up. Posted from one of our members.

"hrd,
This is totally Awesome! I know Dan and his family will appreciate all of the help! 

Not only is this a Prime Example of "archers helping archers" but it is definitely a way to show others that this forum and it's members are a Class Act!"

Dick
(aka grandpawrichard)

Respectfully,

Kenneth
NWHuntTalk Admin (aka Hrd2fnd)



bowtechnow said:


> That is very generous of you all. Thank you. Get well DB


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Dan and the family continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Another Prayer sent for one of ATs Best! Get better DB we need you!


----------



## DeadlyX (Feb 5, 2009)

Prayers sent, get better soon.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I just got an update. 
Dan' chest X-ray looks a little better today. Dan is somewhat better today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent up for my good friend.
Thanks for the update, TJ.


----------



## Wideback (Dec 11, 2009)

Hope to see you back here soon DB. Get well.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Keeping you in my prayers DB.


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

Prayers for DB!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

DB! DB! DB! 

Sent from my Hotrod using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

still pulling for you buddy


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Every morning when I open AT, I cross my fingers to read good news about Dan!!!! 
We think on you Dan !!!!


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Me too! Any news?!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I hope things are going well Dan!! With GOD in your corner, you can't go wrong!! We are ALL still praying for you....as I know are all the OK Archery guys and gals!!! Get well soon Dan....we need you back!!

God bless, Todd


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Any updates ?


"The streets of heaven are paved with the blood of heroes"


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Continued Well Wishes for Dan'l.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Still praying for ya DB!


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Any news? Been thinking about Dan all day hoping to hear some good news!


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Prayers for you Dan----Lots of them.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Checking on an update. :thumb:


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers still continuing for you Dan and also awaiting an update.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I just received this:

I wish I had more to tell you. Dan's status is the same. The good news is that his fever hasn't come back. Hope they can pull the respirator soon. 
I'll tell him about your wishes next time I visit. Right now he is still heavily sedated.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Holding steady isn't a bad thing. Keeping his temp regulated is great because there's no infection. Still sending hopes and prayers!


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

Still praying, return to AT soon friend.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Holding steady is better than getting worse 


"The streets of heaven are paved with the blood of heroes"


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

Hang in there DB


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I have sent your prayers to Dan through this very dear friend of theirs. You all are amazing.


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Keep hanging in there Dan!

Gods blessings to one of AT's best.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent up for my good friend.
Look forward to your return, Dan. :thumbs_up


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Still in my prayers for him and his.


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Still praying for DB, hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Any updates? Stay strong Dan and family!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

tjandy said:


> I have sent your prayers to Dan through this very dear friend of theirs. You all are amazing.


Many thanks for your updates. A lot of us here on AT really care about DB.

Allen


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Still praying for you here Dan. Hurry up and get well we miss you.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Linda, Dan wife just said they are going to try to slowly pull him off the machine.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

RyanH said:


> Linda, Dan wife just said they are going to try to slowly pull him off the machine.


That is good news!

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

Our best prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Ryan!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Good news 


"The streets of heaven are paved with the blood of heroes"


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice to here that.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Good to hear!!! Thanks for the updates!!!!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

That is awesome news.


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome News....More prayers being sent.


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Great news! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

RyanH said:


> Linda, Dan wife just said they are going to try to slowly pull him off the machine.


Fingers crossed.... I miss the big lug.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Hope all goes well as Dan is removed from the respirator...Dan and the entire family remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

RyanH said:


> Linda, Dan wife just said they are going to try to slowly pull him off the machine.



Hope it goes good!!! Still praying!


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Still praying in Arizona.....


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Still praying....


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Another Prayer Sent For DB!


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Hopefully he comes off the Vent soon.Tracheostomy options start to become a possibilty if on a vent around 2 weeks or so. Prayers sent for the big guy!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Still thinking about the big guy.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

RyanH said:


> Linda, Dan wife just said they are going to try to slowly pull him off the machine.



Good news, he should be breathing on his own real soon

Thinking about you DB and praying 4 u


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

fresnohunter said:


> Hopefully he comes off the Vent soon.Tracheostomy options start to become a possibilty if on a vent around 2 weeks or so. Prayers sent for the big guy!


They were going to remove the vent today, however his blood pressure was a little high. They will try to take it off tomorrow! That was another update kinda posted today. 

Keep praying


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Still praying Db! Get well soon! 

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thinking about ya DB, prayers sent.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Place ain't the same without you, my friend.
More prayers sent for you, Dan.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

hopefully youre off the vent soon Dan,still praying for you.


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Prayers sent for DB and Family.


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

RyanH said:


> They were going to remove the vent today, however his blood pressure was a little high. They will try to take it off tomorrow! That was another update kinda posted today.
> 
> Keep praying


Thank you for the update

Prayers sent


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers back up for today for our brother DB. The vent is coming out today I can feel it!!!!!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

More prayers from Wi. Get well soon DB.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

My family will continue praying for DB


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Latest update per Linda.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Great news!! Keep your chin up DB!!


----------



## njarcher17 (Jul 20, 2009)

Good to see some progress! Still praying.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

This is super news, yes DB is going to need time as I went through the breathing machine with my wife in 2004 for 10 Days and it will take several days for DB's throat to heal & for his voice to return to normal. More prayers for DB & family, Get well soon, from WI.


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

That's great news!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Great news!! 

Thanks for the update,
Allen


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Great news! Thanks for keeping us updated Ryan.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Praise The Lord ! We're believing he will make a full recovery !!!!


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome news prayers


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

That's some GREAT news!!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> Praise The Lord ! We're believing he will make a full recovery !!!!


Amen!


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great News, the power of Prayer is awesome. Continued prayers from Pa. for a fast recovery.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Very good news ...


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

He's a tough old guy! He will be shooting by the end of the month!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Attaboy DB. Can't keep a good man down. Get well soon!


Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Great news! Thanks to Linda for the update!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

joeybear said:


> Great news! Thanks to Linda for the update!!


x1000


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Said a prayer for DB every day since this thread started. Will continue to do so.


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Great news bro DB


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Prayers sent DB


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

A couple more steps in the right direction!


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

More Prayers from Ky. Archers


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I was hoping to hear Dan was off the respirator.
Praise be to the Lord !
More prayers sent for my good friend.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Great news We are all with you DB, Take it easy these things take a long while to recover from



RyanH said:


> Latest update per Linda.


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Great news to hear. God is great!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Great news, hope you get better soon DB.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

thats some great news,keep it up DB


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Saaaawwwwweeeeeetttttt. With all the prayers headed to you dan there was no way you werent pulling through this. I will continue to keep you in my prayers brother. God is awesome.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Great news. Glad your making progress DB!!


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

Yep great news miss having you on here


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't forget Dan's family is going to have some hefty medical

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1963189

If we all just chip in a little would be allot !


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Great to hear. Your will to get better is a strong one. Keep it up !


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Update
Dan's vitals are good and he is starting to talk, although his throat is sore. He is still in ICU


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Fantastic, keep it up DB and you'll be back soon. Prayers still being sent.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

tjandy said:


> Update
> Dan's vitals are good and he is starting to talk, although his throat is sore. He is still in ICU


That is awesome!


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Very good news, still praying for you DB.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Dan, saying some prayers for you.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the latest update, Andy. 
More prayers for my good friend.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

way to be strong DB! looking forward to having you back.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for the update,hang in there DB


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

tjandy said:


> Update
> Dan's vitals are good and he is starting to talk, although his throat is sore. He is still in ICU


Great news.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome news on his improvement! Continuing to keep Dan in my prayers.


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

great news!!!!!


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

Never met you but feels as if I know you. Get well soon. We all miss you here AT.


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

You are still in our prayers every day DB
Sure miss having you around my friend hurry back


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Awesome! Way to go DB!


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

tjandy said:


> Update
> Dan's vitals are good and he is starting to talk, although his throat is sore. He is still in ICU


That's great news!! Thanks for passing it along.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok DB, tell them to get you out of ICU so you can get back home sooner, I know you will be a new person too..*tell us about this new diet you went on*, lose 50bs in week? I know I lost over 55lbs when I went down like you

and I watch my wt now because I know it's hard to lose without the ICU helping

Praying for a quick recovery for you Big Guy


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Great post Hood. :darkbeer:


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news. We miss you DB.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Way to fight DB. More prayers sent


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

DB hope you are better soon, season is still young


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Todays Prayers up for DB. Looks like he is doing even better than yesterday.....God is great


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

DB, we hope you recover soon............


----------



## cmskillern (Sep 29, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers for DB...I don't know you but you are loved by many.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Prayers sent DB , keep up the fight !


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the up date..........
more prayers DB.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Keep goin Booner!


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

My pastor looked at me funny when I added Daniel Boone to our prayer list today!!


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Just caught wind of this hope you are back into the mix soon big guy. 

Sent from the X


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Sunday is the Lord's day - would be a fine day for a big recovery.


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

cbmac said:


> Sunday is the Lord's day - would be a fine day for a big recovery.


+1 for sure!!


----------



## Bhunter32 (Jan 18, 2003)

Prayers sent from Indiana. God bless.


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Get well DB


----------



## genghiscarl (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunday Prayer for ya Dan!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent up for my good friend this day.
Look forward to seeing your new posts, Dan !


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Still praying for you DB. Hope to see you back soon!


----------



## ole' bowhunter (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's hoping you're doing and feeling better today and continue improving every day, for remember, TURKEY SEASON starts April 6!!


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Art Brown sweeps the senior pro division and dedicated his win to ol Daniel Boon. Get well soon!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

cinchup1973 said:


> Art Brown sweeps the senior pro division and dedicated his win to ol Daniel Boon. Get well soon!


I heard he won that, great for him to dedicate it to a great man!


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

Get well soon DB!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

cinchup1973 said:


> Art Brown sweeps the senior pro division and dedicated his win to ol Daniel Boon. Get well soon!


Woot!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah buddy 


"The streets of heaven are paved with the blood of heroes"


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Prayers sent from Nebraska!! Get well soon!!


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Keeping DB in my prayers.


----------



## bow shooter (Jan 8, 2009)

wishing you a speedy recovery .


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Any word??


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers up for today for Dan. Keep up the healing brother......


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

still praying for ya db get well soon.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I keep watching this thread and waiting to see a post from DB saying that he's back in business. I know it won't be much longer.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Hope his typing finger is functional soon, anyway. I like reading his posts. Get well soon, DB.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr. Man I totally agree. Come on Big guy, get well soon.


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Get better soon DB! Prayers sent from Illinois.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

More prayers from Western Wisc. we miss you big guy.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Still Praying is there any news?


----------



## chip1 (Mar 8, 2013)

prayers from our family.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

WVaBuckHunter said:


> I keep watching this thread and waiting to see a post from DB saying that he's back in business. I know it won't be much longer.


same heer, I'm thinking of you DB


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Prayers sent, hope DB gets to come home soon.


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Prayers for ya DB. You turned the corner so lets keep it going. Hope to here from you soon.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Latest update on Dan per his wife Linda! 

Dan has been slowly improving and he is being moved to solara (rehab) not sure what all the entails but it has to be good right? Keep praying for our friend Dan!


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

RyanH said:


> Latest update on Dan per his wife Linda!
> 
> Dan has been slowly improving and he is being moved to solara (rehab) not sure what all the entails but it has to be good right? Keep praying for our friend Dan!


Great news - Thanks for the update


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Ryan!!


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanH said:


> Latest update on Dan per his wife Linda!
> 
> Dan has been slowly improving and he is being moved to solara (rehab) not sure what all the entails but it has to be good right? Keep praying for our friend Dan!


Rehab is good news......being on a vent for long periods of time with limited nutrition and activity causes muscles to become weak very quickly.....probably needs to build some strength up before heading home.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

RyanH said:


> Latest update on Dan per his wife Linda!
> 
> Dan has been slowly improving and he is being moved to solara (rehab) not sure what all the entails but it has to be good right? Keep praying for our friend Dan!


Great news! Thank you for the update. Prayers sent again Dan. I hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent up for my good friend.
You will be back before you know it, Dan ! :thumbs_up


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Glad to hear the good news, we'll keep the prayers going for speedy recovery...


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hopefully the rehab will have WiFi and Dan can get back on board.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Prayers sent Dan!


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds good, prayers sent, for fast recovery.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Prayers still being sent. Get better soon buddy!


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Much better news !!!! More prayers for Dan for a complete recovery.


----------



## featherfreak303 (May 5, 2010)

Good news, keep getting better DB!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes good news!
More prayers Db.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

good to hear! way to be strong DB. now just crank your bow down and start your rehab.:shade:


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

some one get him some deer antler spray for his recovery:embara: keep fightin DB!!!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Great news - keep it up DB!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome news. Rehab center means a great improvement. Prayers still going out for DB.


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hang in there DB, I have been there and know the frustration your going through............ again we'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I am glad he is on the mend. Hopefully he is back to posting soon!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> I am glad he is on the mend. Hopefully he is back to posting soon!


+1 cant wait to see him post!


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

The power of prayer at work. Looking forward to hearing him getting back home!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> +1 cant wait to see him post!


x2!


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

great news!!


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Great News! Get that rehab going so you can make it to Paris.


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

more prayers for DB


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

hey prays sent from Minnesota I met this guy about three years ago very nice guy I will have my church pray for him . get well soon dan.


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Once DB realizes how much rehab sucks, he'll just his ass to get out as quickly as possible and get back to a regular life!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

More prayers from Pa for a short Tay in rehab then Home.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Gonna bump it back to the top for ya DB


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Still prayin' for ya DB!!!! God bless, Todd


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

More prayers for DB.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Glad to hear he's doing better. Rehab ain't a cake walk but it's better than where he was for sure. Still praying for him.


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

How you doing, brother?? On pins and needles for an update!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

C'mon big Dan! Whip this thing in the butt. We miss ya!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

pbuck said:


> c'mon big dan! Whip this thing in the butt. We miss ya!


x2!!!!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Any up dates? Prayer sent from Wisc.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent up for my good friend.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

hope youre doing ok DB,pulling for you


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

Hope to see you back soon DB


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dan you are the man,you are in my prayers.


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Was hoping to hear something positive today, after doing 6 hours of meetings! Fingers still crossed and prayers still being sent!!


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

RyanH said:


> Latest update on Dan per his wife Linda!
> 
> Dan has been slowly improving and he is being moved to solara (rehab) not sure what all the entails but it has to be good right? Keep praying for our friend Dan!


Slow and steady wins the race. Do what the Docs say when they say it. Hope to see you on AT soon DB. Prayers.

Spurlucky


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

DB we are now pushing almost *** 30,000 HITS *** buddy, hope you get well soon big guy this place is getting boring without pics and your Knowledge !!
Prayers sent again from New York 
Get Well Soon !


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Get well soon DB. The weathers getting better and the 3d courses are calling your name.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking for up dates on DB, Hope all is going in the right direction. May the Lord watch over you & your family.


----------



## HUNTMCH (Jan 7, 2010)

Come on DB.......praying for you....


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

What's the word??


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

up date???


----------



## flailer (Mar 24, 2006)

get well soon DB


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent form my good friend.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

joeybear said:


> Once DB realizes how much rehab sucks, he'll just his ass to get out as quickly as possible and get back to a regular life!


agree with that

Com'on DB, we're all praying and hoping for the best for you, I look forward to reading one of your post, I check everyday hoping you are with us again Big Guy

Hood


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

joeybear said:


> Anyone heard anything?


Would like to know also.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

bowtechnow said:


> Would like to know also.



Same here.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Wont be long now till DB is back in action. Keep working hard Dan. Cant wait to see your first post on here telling us all is well.
More prayers sent your way..


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Prayers for DB & family. Any up dates would love to hear some thing positive. Thanks


----------



## killer711 (Feb 10, 2011)

still in my thoughts and prayers DB!


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

DB you are still in my prayers!


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Any updates? Hows his rehab going?


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Still sending thoughts and Prayers your way big guy, hope all is going well in your recovery process!!!!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry I havent posted in the last few days Dan I have been away from the computer. It looks like there are no updates since my last post. My prayers have been going out to you every day brother. Hope to see a post from you soon.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Continues prayers. Come on Dan 


"The streets of heaven are paved with the blood of heroes"


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dan, I am still praying for you and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I was told the other day that Dan had to go back on a respirator. Thoughts and prayers sent. Maybe RyanH can update us?


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Certainly a fighter !! Good luck Dan !!! More prayers sent


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Keep fighting brother, God Bless.


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

You are still in our prayers DB


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Thinking of you Dan


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Still sending prayers DB!


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

Hang in there buddy,,,Still believing for complete healing.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

I've been off the site for a while and just saw this thread.

Hang in there DB!! There's a lot people pulling for you.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

FYI guys I have not heard of any update since the last one!


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

More prayers said for ya, DB.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Still praying big guy, hang in there. 

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## mejer (Jul 24, 2010)

More prayers for Dan.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Keep fighting, Big man - looking forward to seeing you get back on your feet.


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Come on Dan !!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

More prayers DB


----------



## jamnss (Aug 20, 2012)

More prayers on the way.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers for my good friend.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Prayers going out


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

More prayers from S. W. Wisc.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Continued prayers for ya Db....


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

Prayers send


----------



## arrow-n-bucks (Mar 22, 2007)

Hang in there DB!


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

3-d buster x4 said:


> DB we are now pushing almost *** 30,000 HITS *** buddy, hope you get well soon big guy this place is getting boring without pics and your Knowledge !!
> Prayers sent again from New York
> Get Well Soon !


You got that right! Pull through DB we miss ya!!


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

More prayers sent for DB!


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

You can't keep a good man down! Prayers still heading your way Dan!


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

Prayer sent your way DB


----------



## Bosty2 (Nov 7, 2006)

My family has you in our prayers every night Dan...hang in there, we need you here, I always look forewards to reading your post...


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Another prayer sent--Hang in there DB.

Automan


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Hang in there Dan! Everyone on AT is pulling for you.

Allen


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

hang tough my friend more prayers sent.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers up for the day for my brother Dan.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Keep fighting bud. Can't keep a good man down.


----------



## muleymania (Jan 8, 2010)

+ 1 DB

Dave W.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Another daily prayer for DB from Memphis.


----------



## BOONER2008 (Mar 5, 2008)

East coast rootin for you!!


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Still praying for you big guy.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Miss seeing them pictures from shoots DB always posted. 

Keep fighting and pull through DB.


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Praying and hoping for some great news soon!


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Checking in and sending another prayer. yes we need some good news.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Todays Prayers up for Dan. Hoping your recovery is going along well with no set backs.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

BrownDog2 said:


> Checking in and sending another prayer. yes we need some good news.


x2:thumbs_up


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

More prayers for DB.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Prayers for DB You are missed, Is there any news ?


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

More prayers for DB!


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

thoughts and prayers to DB and family, any updates from OK?


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Getting several pm's about Dan. I have not heard of any updates since the last one. I will try to find out.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks RyanH It5 has been a while since we heard any thing and we are all praying for the best for Db. Prayers for his family also.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Continuing to pray for DB.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent for my good friend.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

Still praying for you big guy,, get well soon buddy.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Still praying DB. May God heal you

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I have not been on AT much lately and must have missed something. WHats going on? WHat happened to DB?

Ill be praying for DB. God bless you!


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

More prayers from Pa daily. Sure could use an update good news or bad a lot here would like to know.


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

Any news?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope hes doing ok


----------



## RO4VOLS (May 25, 2004)

Still praying DB.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Any news on Dan?


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Still praying


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Any updates? Keeping DB in my prayers.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

This needs to stay at the top.

I am thinking and praying for you on the Lord's day DB. Get well soon.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Just checking the thread before heading off to work. Keep hanging tuff, big man.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Still praying!


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Have not been on for a while.. Sorry to here this and my Prayers are with Dan... Met him a few years back at the Bragging Rights Shoot at Pershing state park!!!Wishing you a speedy recovery DB!!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

More prayers sent. We are hoping for some news. Thanks


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hang in there DB, prayers sent!


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

More prayers for DB.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Guys I don't really have an update. All I know is when he went into the solara (week or so ago) he had to be put back on the vent ASAP. Other then that I don't know anything. We are not really getting updates. Please just keep praying at this point it's all we can do. 

On behalf of all Dans friends thank you for praying and making donations for our friend.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks RyanH, weather it is good or bad it is nice to hear some thing. God look over DB & his family.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent for my good friend.


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks, Ryan. I know you're in a tough position. Still praying for DB!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

RyanH said:


> Guys I don't really have an update. All I know is when he went into the solara (week or so ago) he had to be put back on the vent ASAP. Other then that I don't know anything. We are not really getting updates. Please just keep praying at this point it's all we can do.
> 
> On behalf of all Dans friends thank you for praying and making donations for our friend.


No problem. Thanks for keeping us as informed as possible.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

More Good Luck/Prayers sent from Ohio there DB!


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

RyanH said:


> Guys I don't really have an update. All I know is when he went into the solara (week or so ago) he had to be put back on the vent ASAP. Other then that I don't know anything. We are not really getting updates. Please just keep praying at this point it's all we can do.
> 
> On behalf of all Dans friends thank you for praying and making donations for our friend.


Thanks for the update. More prayers for DB.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Keeping Dan up top and in our thoughts.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

pbuck...I agree, Dan is in need of our thoughts and prayers as it sounds like his battle is far from over....you keep fighting Dan.


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

More prayers DB


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dan you and your family and friends are still in my prayers,good luck and GOD bless


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Still thinking and praying for you old friend

the road to recovery is harder then most know with what you have


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

KurtVL said:


> Lord please watch over and protect our friend, God if it be your will please heal him completely


x2.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers up again for Dan. Keep hoping to read good news.


----------



## highdeehoo (Apr 10, 2005)

Prayers for a great man!!! Hope things get better!!


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

Prayers sent, praying for full recovery soon.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Dan and his family continue to be in our thoughts a prayers.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for DB.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

More prayers for DB.


----------



## bow shooter (Jan 8, 2009)

Prayers sent . Pulling for you brother


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Any news on Dan's condition?

We continue to keep Dan and the family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Prayers up for DB.

Would love to hear about his progress.

Allen


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Still praying for DB and would love an update as soon as someone know something.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Unfortunately I do not have any detailed information. The only thing I was told is that Dan is getting better. Wish I had more but I do not.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Still praying DB. Keep at it big guy. Starting to get warm outside.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Dan continues to improve. Still has a breathing tube and has to write to communicate. 
Keep climbing the mountain Dan.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for the update..
Dan,
We are all pulling for you buddy.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1634068


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Get better soon!! Prayers sent!!

SCFox


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the up date!

More prayers Dan


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey DB, I have been there with my wife & it is a long climb but you are the man that I know can make it so hang in there & keep working at it & we will keep praying for you & your family & with the Lords help You will be back flinging those arrows again.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Prayer sent........May the Lord's Heeling Spirit be with you during this time......


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Prayers for DB today. Still waiting for that first post back!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Still sending daily prayers from Vegas big guy!!! God bless, Todd


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope someone is giving Dan a chance to see this thread if at all possible. All this encouragement and prayer would have to help him to fight to get better. Still praying for you Dan. Keep up the fight to get better.


----------



## ABOK (Feb 20, 2006)

For all of you who have been inquiring about Dan Chaffin aka Daniel Boone here is an update. He is going through a very slow recovery process and is in a rehabilitation hospital in Muskogee. They still don't want him to have visitors since he tires so quickly. I was able to visit him today since I am leaving out for the next ASA. I brought him his Gold Tip shooter shirt and his face lit up! I told him about all the people asking about him and shared some of the latest stories with him.
We are hoping it will be a short time before he is able to get on a laptop and get back on line himself. He wants to thank everyone for the prayers and well wishes that were sent his way.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Exciting news. Thanks for posting art.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Best wishes Dan !!!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

That's awesome ! thanks for the update !


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

THANK YOU ART. Good Luck at the ASA. You don't know how much that pic of DB will help all the AT'ers out there that are keeping DB in there PRAYERS.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Dan continues to be in my prayers.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Great news. Prayer changes things

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Amen Brother! Look forward to DB's return


----------



## hoytman78 (Feb 6, 2011)

prayers sent for db .


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> Prayer sent........May the Lord's Heeling Spirit be with you during this time......


Amen..Praying that we hear from you soon big guy... keep the Faith.


----------



## peace (May 25, 2006)

Father you are a Mighty, Mighty God, thus we beseech you on behalf of your son Daniel to allow a hurricane of healing power to encompass his body, that the power of The Holy Spirit overwhelm every force of evil that has come against him, and may he and his loved ones find peace and solace in the hope and faith that is the embrace of The Almighty. All of this we pray and count done in the Mighty, Majestic, and Marvelous name of Jesus The Christ, YAHUSHUA ha MASHIACH, The Son of The Living God, Hallelu YAH! Amen


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

good to know dan is getting better


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Great to hear positive news on Dan!
More prayers sent up for my good friend.


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

peace said:


> Father you are a Mighty, Mighty God, thus we beseech you on behalf of your son Daniel to allow a hurricane of healing power to encompass his body, that the power of The Holy Spirit overwhelm every force of evil that has come against him, and may he and his loved ones find peace and solace in the hope and faith that is the embrace of The Almighty. All of this we pray and count done in the Mighty, Majestic, and Marvelous name of Jesus The Christ, YAHUSHUA ha MASHIACH, The Son of The Living God, Hallelu YAH! Amen


Yeah. Whatever he said.

Speedy return DB. A simple prayer sent.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

So glad to hear he's makeing progress. Keep fighting DB, we're all pulling for ya!!!!!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

ABOK said:


> For all of you who have been inquiring about Dan Chaffin aka Daniel Boone here is an update. He is going through a very slow recovery process and is in a rehabilitation hospital in Muskogee. They still don't want him to have visitors since he tires so quickly. I was able to visit him today since I am leaving out for the next ASA. I brought him his Gold Tip shooter shirt and his face lit up! I told him about all the people asking about him and shared some of the latest stories with him.
> We are hoping it will be a short time before he is able to get on a laptop and get back on line himself. He wants to thank everyone for the prayers and well wishes that were sent his way.
> View attachment 1634579


Thanks for the update...our thoughts and prayers continue for Dan and the family.


----------



## peace (May 25, 2006)

Father you are a Mighty, Mighty God, thus we beseech you on behalf of your son Daniel to allow a hurricane of healing power to encompass his body, that the power of The Holy Spirit overwhelm every force of evil that has come against him, and may he and his loved ones find peace and solace in the hope and faith that is the embrace of The Almighty. All of this we pray and count done in the Mighty, Majestic, and Marvelous name of Jesus The Christ, YAHUSHUA ha MASHIACH, The Son of The Living God, Hallelu YAH! Amen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

ABOK said:


> For all of you who have been inquiring about Dan Chaffin aka Daniel Boone here is an update. He is going through a very slow recovery process and is in a rehabilitation hospital in Muskogee. They still don't want him to have visitors since he tires so quickly. I was able to visit him today since I am leaving out for the next ASA. I brought him his Gold Tip shooter shirt and his face lit up! I told him about all the people asking about him and shared some of the latest stories with him.
> We are hoping it will be a short time before he is able to get on a laptop and get back on line himself. He wants to thank everyone for the prayers and well wishes that were sent his way.
> View attachment 1634579


Thanks for the update with the good news!!!

DB, you are still in my prayers. Looking for a speedy return to form, at least on the computer. We'll give you a little longer to get back on the range 

Allen


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

More prayers for Dan.


----------



## mejer (Jul 24, 2010)

More prayers for DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Be so happy when DB gets the all clear and is back on here posting.....Really miss his coverae of the ASA tournments in the 3D Archery post area.......We are all pulling for him!


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Still praying!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

C'mon Dan !


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

You are in our prayers Dan!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers still going out everyday for DB. All my hunters are gone so I can get back on everyday with my prayers here as well.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent for my good friend.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

So good to hear Dan is smiling once again,,,, I can see him shooting his bow very soon,,,,


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

ABOK said:


> For all of you who have been inquiring about Dan Chaffin aka Daniel Boone here is an update. He is going through a very slow recovery process and is in a rehabilitation hospital in Muskogee. They still don't want him to have visitors since he tires so quickly. I was able to visit him today since I am leaving out for the next ASA. I brought him his Gold Tip shooter shirt and his face lit up! I told him about all the people asking about him and shared some of the latest stories with him.
> We are hoping it will be a short time before he is able to get on a laptop and get back on line himself. He wants to thank everyone for the prayers and well wishes that were sent his way.
> View attachment 1634579


It is great to see him smiling! Thanks for the pic! Still Praying for you Dan.


----------



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

Prayers sent from NE PA.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

Prayers sent from NW PA


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers up for today for Dan.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

We're all pulling for you Dan!


----------



## sneaky hunter (Jul 10, 2010)

Prayers sent from se WV.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Praying for you Big guy, hope the rehab is going good.

No one has said, did they cut you open? they whacked on me while I was out and I couldn't even left a fork to feed myself and it was 2 weeks before I could walk (with a cane) knowing what you AND YOUR WIFE are going through I think of you guys everyday wishing to hear from you so I don't have to worry about your big self, damn scary is all I can say about what you got hit with

and another note, I lost 55lbs while in the hospital and 3 yrs later I have be able to keep my wt where I want (this time around) so DB, look at the good side of this, you'll be down to a wt that will let you do so much more the rest of your life, I know I wouldn't have be able to lose them pounds and be healthy and fit like I am today..

and MAN, what would we do without our loving wifes! I think mine took it worse then me, I didn't have a clue what happen, I was in a indues coma 15 minutes after getting to the ER for 28 days

work hard with that rehab and get back with us Old Friend!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Still praying for you & your family DB and waiting to hear more good news, hang in there & get well soon. May God be with you & your family.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers up for Dan for the day. Cant wait until he gets back on here and lets out all that pent up frustration from AT withdrawal.....Get Well Soon Brother You Are Missed.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

More prayers for DB!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Still praying for you Dan.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent for my good friend for a full recovery.


----------



## joeybear (Sep 27, 2012)

Keep fighting the good fight to get back to the real world!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Get well DB hope to see you posting spon


----------



## Popapi (Jul 19, 2004)

Praying in the name of Jesus for a speedy recovery.........


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey guys, Dan is doing a little better. He is actually communicating some. I received a text from him Saturday. He is doing ok. Just got another text he is starting rehab again tomorrow. 

But of course all Dan cares about is archery and regaurdless of his health he is talking about art and how well he is doing! Lol

Keep praying for our friend!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Continuing to pray for you Dan! You are truly missed by so many.


----------



## soundtx (Nov 19, 2008)

multiple prayers for you.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow, been way outta the loop. Hoping for the best!


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

Dan must be doing better, I swear he posted on one of my threads yesterday. I'm sure he is going through rehab. Still, it was great to see him post on my thread yesterday. Put a smile on my face to know he was back on AT and doing better. Thanks DB


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

prayers for my buddy Dan. 

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

More prayers Db.

Thanks again Ryan.


----------



## 2LungKing (Aug 11, 2005)

prayin for ya DB always enjoyed your posts.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just seen a post from DB Is he out of the hospital & back home or is he at rehab? Love to see a up date. Thanks


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Still praying for you Dan. Know we will see you soon.


----------

